# I've just seen a classic beauty...



## HappinessIsMusic (Jul 15, 2009)

On my lunch break...I've spotted this beauty:




This is not my video, but the "main character" is. Such a powerfull appearance. And I see on the Jag website, that they have a "20 speakers B&W sound system". A bit of Stravinsky or some _dramatico_ Pucinni wouldn't sound out of place at all!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

It would need B&W to get over the Diesel noise , a car for old men


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Excuse me while I go listen to Vaughn-Williams _In the Fen Country_ about five times . . .


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Never understood why some people have this unhealthy obsession about cars. They're just... cars, that's all.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

nickgray said:


> Never understood why some people have this unhealthy obsession about cars. They're just... cars, that's all.


I agree. They are only a means to get to and from somewhere. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Its not the journey, its how you get there, as in life and music.
Surly you realise this


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Its not the journey, its how you get there, as in life and music.
> Surly you realise this


I don't care anything about cars. Never have. I mean I keep my car tuned up and I try and take care of it, but I'm not one of these guys who all they seem to be able to talk about are cars.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> I don't care anything about cars. Never have. I mean I keep my car tuned up and I try and take care of it, but I'm not one of these guys who all they seem to be able to talk about are cars.


Fair enough
Some people have to travel quite a bit so they need a comfortable ride just as those that sit in front of a PC need a comfortable Chair,
Some people can talk about nothing but music.
You need a balanced life! 
I listen to a heck of a lot of music so I have a decent HiFi set up, Some ask me why I have such a costly set up, they think I'm crazy? 
I also travel quite a bit so I have a Car that I enjoy driving. 
Perhaps you are thinking of boy racers


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep. This is closer to my idea of classic beauty -- no offense to Happiness:

http://www.artrenewal.org/asp/database/image.asp?id=770


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Weston said:


> Yep. This is closer to my idea of classic beauty -- no offense to Happiness:
> 
> http://www.artrenewal.org/asp/database/image.asp?id=770


Beautiful! It has a strong Russian feel in it, strangely enough, coming from a man whose name is John William Waterhouse.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Weston said:


> Yep. This is closer to my idea of classic beauty -- no offense to Happiness:
> 
> http://www.artrenewal.org/asp/database/image.asp?id=770


That's a beautiful painting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and some would say,"its just a painting" as *nickgray* did in his post "They're just... cars, that's all" 
for my part I appreciate beauty in all things.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and some would say,"its just a painting" as *nickgray* did in his post "They're just... cars, that's all"
> for my part I appreciate beauty in all things.


Well that's your prerogative.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Andante said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


Oh man, every time I see this phrase I imagine a D&D Beholder:










and conclude that the Ultimate Beauty is in his eye. I know, it's ridiculous


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Where's my "Wand of Wonder" when I need it??


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> Well that's your prerogative.


Er yes?? meaning?


nickgray said:


> Oh man, every time I see this phrase I imagine a D&D Beholder:
> and conclude that the Ultimate Beauty is in his eye. I know, it's ridiculous


I like your humour, one eyed?? he should be at home here


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Er yes?? meaning?


Meaning that I do no share your enthusiasm for cars.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

This is my ultimate car:










It's beautiful to me and reminds me of the hope of childhood.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> Meaning that I do no share your enthusiasm for cars.


Thats obvious and presents no conflict with me, but, I am very keen on Sports Cars also Golf, Cat Breeding, Photography,Music, Cosmology to name but a few and hope that I can converse with most people on a host of subject not just one,


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Thats obvious and presents no conflict with me, but, I am very keen on Sports Cars also Golf, Cat Breeding, Photography,Music, Cosmology to name but a few and hope that I can converse with most people on a host of subject not just one,


I don't like what you're implying. I happen to come to a classical music forum to talk about classical music. I have a lot of different interests besides classical music, so forgive me for wanting to discuss music on a music forum. 

I enjoy writing, cooking, traveling, photography, older television sitcoms, movies, video games, geography, etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> I don't like what you're implying.


I am not implying anything my friend simply making a statement in reference to your earlier post, I am not sure why you felt it necessary to make such a remark perhaps you have had a bad experiance.


Mirror Image said:


> but I'm not one of these guys who all they seem to be able to talk about are cars.


I suggest that we leave it there


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Young verses Old?*

Cars, interesting topic. When I was young I drove a BMW 325. Now I am in a Toyota Matrix? I am sure that says something about me but what I don't know. Older wiser? Maybe older poorer?

Don't get me wrong I love cars too! But gas here at $2.50 a gallon I am glad to have a car that get 35 mpg and a JBL upgraded stereo with sub-woofer. Those symphonies do sound great.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

I have used Ford and Holden as work Horses and a sports car for pleasure and I get about 29mpg from my Z3.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

If you're not a little obsessed over your car (or little red YJ Jeep with chevy 4.3L V6 and 4L60 tranny, he he) then maybe you need to........whoaa! Nah, I don't even want to get into this conversation.

But I'll bet the sound system in the Jag, tuned into NPR 90.3 FM would get my soul soaring a bit!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

I was advised to get my Crank Shaft polished as this would improve the Thermal conductivity by at least 60% here are the boys working on it


----------



## HappinessIsMusic (Jul 15, 2009)

Andante said:


> I was advised to get my Crank Shaft polished as this would improve the Thermal conductivity by at least 60% here are the boys working on it


Haha that had me giggling!


----------

